# warum stippprute??



## allroundfischi (23. November 2014)

Morgen angler!

Ich habe mal ne dumme frage:m:
Wofür braucht man eine stipprute ?
Kann man nicht eine ganz feine barschrute mit 1 bis 10 g wurfgewicht nehmen dann kommt man mit ner 1 g Pose auch weit genug raus und man kann viiiiiel gemütlicher angeln 
Außerdem Angele ich nur im see wo es keine Strömung gibt 

also was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Hier hast du das gleiche Thema:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230336

Aber wenn du mit deiner Barschrute klar kommst, wieso machst du es nicht einfach weiter so?

Jürgen


----------



## allroundfischi (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier hast du das gleiche Thema:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230336
> 
> ...



Den thread habe ich schon gelesen

Also ich werde solange mit der barschrute weiter angeln bis ich ein Argument gefunden habe warum ich es nicht tun sollte - und dieses argument suche ihm hier mit dieser frage!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Weil so ein Barschrütlein einfach viel zu kurz ist, um eine Posenmontage vernünftig zu fischen.


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Den thread habe ich schon gelesen
> 
> Also ich werde solange mit der barschrute weiter angeln bis ich ein Argument gefunden habe warum ich es nicht tun sollte - und dieses argument suche ihm hier mit dieser frage!




Warum gehst du nicht einfach mal angeln....dann klärt sich vieles von alleine...
Vielleicht weisst du dann auch irgendwann ob 
1. Eine Stipprute möchtest oder eine
2. Eine Barschrute
3. Eine Zanderrute bis 50 €  oder mit 30t ....oder doch lieber teuer und ob sofort oder erst zu Weihnachten.... um sich 
4. jetzt erst mal eine Barschrute zu kaufen wenn es jetzt nicht doch eine Stipprute wird.


----------



## Mücke1978 (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Es gibt so viele gute Gründe und Gelegenheiten wo eine Handangel einfach besser ist um dauerhaft Erfolg zu haben. Zum Beispiel beim Aalangeln in der Steinpackung . Man trifft immer den gleichen Punkt . Der Fisch der der sehr oft in den Steinen verschwindet,wird dadurch grade nach oben aus dem Steinen gezogen. Mit einer kurzen Rute zieht man die Schnur zwischen die Steine in Richtung Ufer. Eine Stellfischrute würde auch gegen. Dann trifft der Link auch ziemlich genau paar Punkte. Es kommt halt darauf an den Erfolg zu optimieren.


----------



## allroundfischi (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



Merlin schrieb:


> Warum gehst du nicht einfach mal angeln....dann klärt sich vieles von alleine...
> Vielleicht weisst du dann auch irgendwann ob
> 1. Eine Stipprute möchtest oder eine
> 2. Eine Barschrute
> ...



Die barschrute Jackson Stil x pro lite spin ist schon bestellt und eine stipprute habe ich schon welche aber nur in der ecke rumsteht da ich leider keine Verwendung für diese habe

Die zu Weihnachten wird wahrscheinlich eine Berkeley skeletor muss ich mjr aber noch keine Gedanken drum machen da bis dahin noch paar Monate zuit sind


----------



## allroundfischi (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele gute Gründe und Gelegenheiten wo eine Handangel einfach besser ist um dauerhaft Erfolg zu haben. Zum Beispiel beim Aalangeln in der Steinpackung . Man trifft immer den gleichen Punkt . Der Fisch der der sehr oft in den Steinen verschwindet,wird dadurch grade nach oben aus dem Steinen gezogen. Mit einer kurzen Rute zieht man die Schnur zwischen die Steine in Richtung Ufer. Eine Stellfischrute würde auch gegen. Dann trifft der Link auch ziemlich genau paar Punkte. Es kommt halt darauf an den Erfolg zu optimieren.



Also benutzt man stippruten nur um den Köder immer genau an der stelle wo man möchte zu präsentieren oder wie?


----------



## Andal (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Die zu Weihnachten wird wahrscheinlich eine Berkeley skeletor muss ich mjr aber noch keine Gedanken drum machen da bis dahin noch paar Monate zuit sind



Welcher Sekte gehörts du an, bei der Weihnachten "in ein paar Monaten" gefeiert wird?


----------



## allroundfischi (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



Andal schrieb:


> Welcher Sekte gehörts du an, bei der Weihnachten "in ein paar Monaten" gefeiert wird?



Naja ok ein monat und 1 Tag ok tut mjr leid


----------



## allroundfischi (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Könnten wir bitte auf die Frage zurückkommen denn in weiß immer noch nicht was eine stipprute nützt!


----------



## Kouta (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



Andal schrieb:


> Welcher Sekte gehörts du an, bei der Weihnachten "in ein paar Monaten" gefeiert wird?



Haha , made my day 

Köder am platz / bessere Präsentation, aschlag nach oben möglich und vor allem sehr flexibel ... sprich du kommst auch an stellen, wo du mit einer Spinnrute oder auch einer anderen rute niemals hinwerfen würdest,  weil sonst das vorfach verloren ginge.

Aber mal im ernst, wenn man schon am Wasser war und die gängigen Probleme hat, wo man seine Montage am liebsten hätte,  dann kann man sich doch die Vorteile eine stippe schon denke . Reines logisches nachdenken wieso man mit einer kopfrute in vielen situationen zum köder fisch fsng vorteile hat.

grüße


----------



## allroundfischi (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



Kouta schrieb:


> Haha , made my day
> 
> Köder am platz / bessere Präsentation, aschlag nach oben möglich und vor allem sehr flexibel ... sprich du kommst auch an stellen, wo du mit einer Spinnrute oder auch einer anderen rute niemals hinwerfen würdest,  weil sonst das vorfach verloren ginge.



Vielen dank#6

Genau sowas wollte ich hören


----------



## Gardenfly (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Könnten wir bitte auf die Frage zurückkommen denn in weiß immer noch nicht was eine stipprute nützt!



was ist denn bei dir eine Stipprute? die teleskopischen oder die langen 13m Steck-Ruten?
Generell kommt es darauf an was man fangen will und wie. Du kannst ein Fliegenfischer auch fragen, warum er nicht mit Tauwurm und Grundrute auf Forelle geht-ist doch effektiver .


----------



## allroundfischi (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> was ist denn bei dir eine Stipprute? die teleskopischen oder die langen 13m Steck-Ruten?
> Generell kommt es darauf an was man fangen will und wie. Du kannst ein Fliegenfischer auch fragen, warum er nicht mit Tauwurm und Grundrute auf Forelle geht-ist doch effektiver .



Beides also ich besitze eine Teleskop also ich meine die von 5 bis 16 meter


----------



## Riesenangler (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Warum denn nicht. Zu dem gemütlich angeln, das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich angele auch viel vom Boot aus und ich stippe im Sommer viel auf Brassen. Und wenn du ein vernünftiges Gewicht an fisch in einer Absehbaren Zeit erreichen willst, dann bist du mit einer Stippe immer noch am schnellsten. Bei unseren Hegefischen zum Beispiel, brauchst du schon mal locker mindestens 20-25 Kilogramm um um irgendwelche Ehrengabe oder Platzierungen mitreden zu wollen und dann bist du mit einer Matchrute oder Bolo zu langsam, wobei das wiederum auch nur ein Übungssache ist.


----------



## Mücke1978 (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Also benutzt man stippruten nur um den Köder immer genau an der stelle wo man möchte zu präsentieren oder wie?



Nein nicht nur ,aber auch. Wie schon gesagt ,es gibt viele Situationen wo eine Handangel sinnvoll ist. Paar Köderfische fangen in einem Seerosenloch. Oder um über zu hohe Uferpflanzen mal schnell paar Kofis zu fangen. Oder oder...


----------



## Südschwedenfan (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Wenn es windig ist, wird bei der kurzen Barschrute der Schnurbogen Dein grösstes Problem sein.
Beim Anschlag musst Du erst mal paar Meter Schnur durchs Wasser ziehen bis Du Fischkontakt hast.
(Wenn dann noch Kontakt da ist.?)

bei z.B. einer 6m. Stippe, kannst Du unter der Spitze Fischen.
Wenn die Fische in Ufernähe sind, geht das auch mit der kurzen Rute.
Sollte der Schwarm aber weiter raus ziehen, kannste nach Hause Fahren, oder die vielen Fehlbisse in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Gardenfly (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

die Teleskopruten sind leichter,da sie keine Rolle besitzen. sind durch das nicht einkurbeln müssen natürlich schnell mit fangen. Was jetzt auch zum tragen kommt: ein Rollenfuss macht die Hand kalt,das entfällt auch.
Bei den 13m Ruten ist die Präzision das wichtigste,ich kann genau auf dem Punkt angeln und dadurch das ich nicht werfen muss natürlich auch leichter. Ausser ich angel im Fluss da kann ich mit einer schweren Pose 13m draussen in der Strömung mein Köder halten. Versuch das mal mit einer kurzen Rollenrute.


----------



## phirania (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Solche Fragen stellt eigendlich nur der,der nur Spinnfischen geht....|uhoh:
Weil der keine Köfis braucht.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Warum Stipprute?

Schnelles präzises fischen |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

[youtube1]TyrkKeDIa3k[/youtube1]


----------



## Franky (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Wir können ja mal ein "Wettangeln" veranstalten... 6 m Stippe gegen die Barschrute  
Mit der Stippe kannst Du im Zweifel wesentlich einfacher leichter und feiner angeln, als mit einer normal beringten Rute samt Rolle. Ich kenne soweit niemanden, der sich eine 0,12 mm Hauptschnur auf die Spule zieht und dann ein 0,08er bzw. 0,10er Vorfach nutzt...
Auch wenn ich das Ding meistens nur zum Köderfischfang nutze, freue ich mich auch über dicke Rotaugen!


----------



## daci7 (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

Das hängt doch alles vom Gewässer und den Umständen ab - versuch mal mit ner kurzen Barschrute deinen Köder präzise auf den Punkt, mit 'ner super sensiblen Pose und in 3m Tiefe anzubieten - das artet nur in Stress aus 
Aber anders herum gehts genauso wenig mit der 8m Stippe im Unterholz oder unter überhängenden Bäumen, da nehm ich auch lieber die Barschrute. 
#h


----------



## Andal (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



			
				daci7;4246609Aber anders herum gehts genauso wenig mit der 8m Stippe im Unterholz oder unter überhängenden Bäumen schrieb:
			
		

> ...steck ich meine Pole einfach ab und fische kurz. Versuch mal die Barschrute länger zu machen!


----------



## daci7 (23. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



Andal schrieb:


> ...steck ich meine Pole einfach ab und fische kurz. Versuch mal die Barschrute länger zu machen!



Dann reden wir über unterschiedliche Bäume


----------



## Tricast (24. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Morgen angler!
> 
> Ich habe mal ne dumme frage:m:
> Wofür braucht man eine stipprute ?
> ...



Um noch einmal auf die Frage von allroundfischi zu antworten:

Stippruten gibt es zwei Arten.
Einmal die Teleskopstippe bis ca. 10m. Die wird mit langer Schnur gefischt (also die Schnur fast so lang wie die Rute).
Und es gibt die Stippe zum abstecken, auch Kopfrute genannt.
Hier ist die Schnur etwa so lang wie das Wasser tief ist plus ca. 1 m. Diese Ruten gibt es bis 16 m. Wenn ein Fisch angebissen hat wird die Rute zurückgeschoben und an der passenden Stelle auseinander gesteckt. Jetzt kann der Fisch ausgedrillt werden und gekeschert werden.

Welch Vorteile haben diese Ruten: Mit der Telestippe angelt man vornehmlich auf die kleineren Exemplare. Wenn ein Fisch gebissen hat und er nicht zu groß ist, dann wird er aus dem Wasser gehoben und gleitet fast wie von selbst in die Hand zum Hakenlösen. Diese Methode ist sehr schnell.

Die Kopfrute kommt dort zum Einsatz wo ich direkt unter der Rutenspitze angeln will. Ein Verdriften meiner Pose ist fast ausgeschlossen und ich brauche die Pose nicht werfen sondern schiebe die Rute mit der Pose an der Spitze einfach raus. Damit kann ich auch sehr leichte Posen angeln; z.B. 0,1 Gramm. Im Strom kann mir die Pose nicht ans Ufer treiben da ich sie ja kontrolliert führen kann und der Haken immer in der Futterspur bleibt.

Beide Ruten haben aber ein Manko; die Reichweite ist begrenzt. Will ich weiter draußen angeln muß ich zur Rollenrute greifen. Hier werden dann Matchruten mit Waggler oder Boloruten genommen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## ulli1958m (24. November 2014)

*AW: warum stippprute??*

*@Heinz........alles perfekt erklärt  #6*
_Filmchen gibt es sicher noch bei Youtube _
|wavey:


----------

